# Hello & Sepia Lighting



## songsofcerulean (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello, I'm Cate, a new member here at controlbooth.
I ran across this site while researching black and white (or sepia) lighting for _Anna In the Tropics_, a show that will go up at Southern Oregon University next term.
If anyone has any information on b&w/sepia lighting *or* the lighting of sepia toned sets, please point me to it!
Thanks,
Cate


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome!

Since you're new, we'll give you a freebie: Black and White Live Theatre on Controlbooth.com. Don't be afraid to use the search function on the toolbar at the top of the page!

Also, feel free to ask questions and answer them as you can (or even when you can't...) Don't be afraid to add a new question to an old thread.


----------



## songsofcerulean (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

